# Crawfish traps are set!!!



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Well I gathered up a few of my traps today and headed over to my favorite pit.. got them set with fresh gills and set in about 20fow......... the traps... the pit... the bait.... baited traps... and the intended victoms.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Very cool, looking forward to the results pics.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

I like to soak then for about 12hrs.. ill pull them in the morning and reset them for the day and pull them tomorrow night.. ill post the results tomorrow morning... should have some mudbugs to snack on while I'm BBQing tomorrow..

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Well I went and pulled the traps this morning and as usuall I wasn't dissapointed!!! First trap had 25, 2nd trap 50, 3rd trap had 40... total 115 mudbugs... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks like u made them traps urself
..pretty cool.Did you find instructions on internet?Also do you use them for bait or too eat....just curious?I have used them before on smallies and killed em.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Yea they are home made traps... I don't use them for bait but have before... their going into the pot with some old bay this afternoon..

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Smallmouth Chaser (May 17, 2009)

What species of crayfish are those? Are they dinner or bait?

If dinner, please list a recipe. I have always wondered how our local crayfish would taste.

One other question, have you ever tried using your traps in a river/stream system? if so what type of modifications did you have to make? I like using crayfish for bait but haven't found a consistent way of trapping them.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice haul!
Good eatin'!



Smallmouth Chaser said:


> What species of crayfish are those?


Looks like _Orconectes virilus_ (Northern Crayfish.)


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Very cool! I made a few traps and gave it a go at local lake, but never caught a single crayfish. 

I don't want to hijack your thread, but do you mind if I ask a few basic questions?

1) How do you flag your traps? Especially in deep water?

I don't have access to any private lakes so I worry about other people messing with my them. 

2) What makes a good "crayfish lake"? or will any lake produce?

Thanks and great job!


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Smallmouth Chaser said:


> What species of crayfish are those? Are they dinner or bait?
> 
> If dinner, please list a recipe. I have always wondered how our local crayfish would taste.
> 
> One other question, have you ever tried using your traps in a river/stream system? if so what type of modifications did you have to make? I like using crayfish for bait but haven't found a consistent way of trapping them.


I would say that 90% of them are Rustys... And yes they will be dinner, a crab boil or Old Bay works good.. As for catching them in a river yes I have, but I found gravel pits produce better numbers for me... when I do trap rivers I add a steel bar to the bottom of the traps to keep them anchored to the bottom and it keep them from rolling around.. as for bait fresh fish is the way to go!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

Yum...we used to walk the creeks at night with a stick and a net and get hundreds of em...mighty tasty critters

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

RippinLipp said:


> I would say that 90% of them are Rustys...


Those ones in the bucket look like Northern Crayfish.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

I do great in the rivers. the trick is to put them in the eddys. Creeks with big rocks are great too. I run from dark till midnight, then from midnight to daylight. Caught about 20 lbs for a get together a couple of weekend ago and it only took 8 traps from dark to midnight to get the job done! I honestly dont do good during the day. 

Nice post.



> Those ones in the bucket look like Northern Crayfish.


Ya, thier deff not rustys. At least not the rustys im used to seeing. I would actually like to try some that wern't rusty. Too see if the taste is different.


----------



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

Thx for info.Is their a season or are they open all the time?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> Those ones in the bucket look like Northern Crayfish.


I'm no expert on them.. I'm just going by the size and the rust color on the shells

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> I do great in the rivers. the trick is to put them in the eddys. Creeks with big rocks are great too. I run from dark till midnight, then from midnight to daylight. Caught about 20 lbs for a get together a couple of weekend ago and it only took 8 traps from dark to midnight to get the job done! I honestly dont do good during the day.
> 
> Nice post.
> 
> ...


Yea..last year we had 6 traps and in 1 weekend we ended up with just a tad under 900 of them... its nice. When u pull a trap and u see that its loaded with em...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

RippinLipp said:


> I'm no expert on them.. I'm just going by the size and the rust color on the shells
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 


Looks like a mix of the two rusties and northren or more who knows 
See this link for northern Cray fish 
http://el.erdc.usace.army.mil/ansrp/ANSIS/html/orconectes_virilis_northern_crayfish.htm#Ovirilis_Identification
rusty cray fish link below 
http://www.seagrant.umn.edu/ais/rustycrayfish
 and other cray fish be low 



Cambarus



Two species of crayfish from the Cambarus genus are native to Michigan. Cambarus Diogenes is commonly known as the Devil Crayfish. This crayfish has gills under its body and is usually olive or tan. It digs and lives in cone-shaped burrows deep in the ground. Its burrows are up to 3 feet deep to reach water tables. Cambarus Robustus, or the Big River Crayfish, is one of the larger species of crayfish in North America. Its habitat includes Michigan rivers, where it tends to live under large, flat rocks.


Orconectes



Freshwater crayfish of the Orconectes genus are primarily found in eastern North America. Four crayfish from this genus are native to Michigan and prefer similar habits, including warm and rocky streams, ponds, lakes, marshes and ditches. Orconectes Propinquus, or the Northern Clearwater Crayfish, is a small species of crayfish, colored brown-green with a wide, dark streak down its abdomen. Orconectes Immunis, also known as the Papershell Crayfish and the Calico Crayfish, is larger than the Northern Clearwater Crayfish but still small, slender and fragile-looking. It is olive-green to brown in color. Orconectes Rusticus is a medium or larger crayfish. It is commonly called the Rusty Crayfish due to the rusty spots present on its body. Its appearance is mostly brown with green claws. Orconectes Virilis, also known as the Northern Crayfish or Virile Crayfish, is another larger variety of Orconectes crayfish found in Michigan. It is olive-brown or reddish-brown in color.





Sponsored Links
 Enterprise Mobile App Dev 
Strategy | Design | Development Michigan based mobile experts
www.theCoilGroup.com


Fallicambarus Fodiens



Fallicambarus Fodiens is a burrowing species dark brown to red-olive brown in color. These crayfish are sometimes referred to as Digger Crayfish. This species is distributed throughout most parts of North America. Semi-terrestrial, the Digger Crayfish can live in and out of water, but most often is found in deep burrows in marshlands with clay soils.


Procambarus Acutus Acutus



Known as the White River Crayfish, Procambarus Acutus Acutus is a highly adaptable crayfish. It is capable of living in a variety of environments, including lakes, ponds, rivers, creeks, roadside ditches and burrows. Burrowing is most common in colder months to avoid freezing. Adult White River Crayfish are a deep burgundy color and have a black "V" shape on their abdomens.




Read more: Types of Crayfish in Michigan | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/info_8562582_types-crayfish-michigan.html#ixzz21MbDgyWR


----------



## cornmeal (Dec 31, 2010)

I always use a cone minnow net and waders along shore line I use them for bait maybe I will catch a couple for supper :coolgleam


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

RippinLipp said:


> I'm no expert on them.. I'm just going by the size and the rust color on the shells
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


The greenish head & claws contrasting with the brown carapace are an easy way to identify _Orconectes virilus, _.

The ones visible in the bucket are Northern crayfish, which are better than rusties any day. Northern crayfish on average are bigger than rusties and have bigger tails. 

Great haul!

Northern crayfish:









Rusty crayfish:


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Well here's the end results

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> The greenish head & claws contrasting with the brown carapace are an easy way to identify _Orconectes virilus, _just like the one in my avatar.
> 
> The ones visible in the bucket are Northern crayfish, which are better than rusties any day. Northern crayfish on average are bigger than rusties and have bigger tails.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info... learn something new everyday...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jpcnorthwood (Mar 17, 2008)

That looks like a great catch to me!

My traps are on the third set this weekend and I haven't caught a single crawfish. I am going to pull them in about an hour. We'll see what happens. I think the river is too warm where I am fishing.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Now if it was me if I came up empty on the first set then I would relocate.. try and find a section with a lot of sand and gravle

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jpcnorthwood (Mar 17, 2008)

I pulled them this afternoon and found the trap door open and all of the bait gone. I think I was robbed or a hungry catfish broke in and ate my bluegills.


----------



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

Are they open all year or is there a season?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

jpcnorthwood said:


> I pulled them this afternoon and found the trap door open and all of the bait gone. I think I was robbed or a hungry catfish broke in and ate my bluegills.


I'd bet on a snapping turtle.




Oger said:


> Are they open all year or is there a season?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


They are open all year in Michigan.


----------



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok question is there a way to keep these guys alive until I have enough for a boil or do you have to pretty much boil them as you get them. I have been on the net searching recipes and just about all them say dont cook ones that are dead. I was going to plan to have people over and as a backup plan in case my traps were unsuccessful I was going to buy them from a fish market. But everyone says their crawfish are dead and it even sounds like they are already cooked. Has anyone tried to do this with dead ones from a market with success?


----------



## rkroberts (Jun 4, 2012)

Think maybe I found a new hobby. I am gonna blame you guys when my wife ask why. She says I have to many!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> They are open all year in Michigan.


What is generally the _best_ time of year? 

Ever do any good in the Fall, say during duck season?


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Growing up in KS, used to both use them for bait, and consume them. As a kid I'd spend hours with a piece of chicken liver tied up with a piece of thread on my finger, and lift them out of the water, grab them up and back down.

We'd set the container of bloody livers just in the waters edge, and fish just off it. We'd have a 5 gal bucket before dinner after school.

Had good success with both traps and seigning on certain waters.

Got them all over my yard, with a good sized pond and creek. This year they've done well, and frogs too. Which surprises me with the drought.

Haven't ate one wild in years, but occasionally at my Thai restaurant. Aren't squeamish about eating them, I just prefer their saltwater cousins. Got a bud on TX coast. Or Waleye or perch. Frogs we used to get enormous bulls on farm ponds as kids. 12 frogs in a sack was quite an unmanageable thing to hold onto and sneak up on another. 

Might have to try both since its been so long. Thanks for sharing, hopefully they're better than I remember! Good luck! Y:Y crayfish


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

William H Bonney said:


> What is generally the _best_ time of year?
> 
> Ever do any good in the Fall, say during duck season?


The hotter, the better.

I've tried trapping all 12 months. 

June - September is the only time worth trapping in Michigan.

I have trapped some in May and October, but the catches were skimpy, not worthwhile.

November through April is worthless. The crayfish are hibernating. Didn't get a single one when I tried these months. I actually have set traps out in zero degrees in January just to see what would happen.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Oger said:


> Ok question is there a way to keep these guys alive until I have enough for a boil or do you have to pretty much boil them as you get them. I have been on the net searching recipes and just about all them say dont cook ones that are dead. I was going to plan to have people over and as a backup plan in case my traps were unsuccessful I was going to buy them from a fish market. But everyone says their crawfish are dead and it even sounds like they are already cooked. Has anyone tried to do this with dead ones from a market with success?


I have kept them alive in a fish tank with a filter for a few weeks with no problems.... the one I have seen in stores and market are pre cooked.. its just a matter of putting them in boiling water just to reheat.. if u ask me there's nothing better than fresh....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Watch out guys u might get the trapping bug and start trapping other critters too! 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

DIYsportsman said:


> Watch out guys u might get the trapping bug and start trapping other critters too!
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


The only thing that I want to trap right now is something that I can put on my plate to eat!!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

RippinLipp said:


> The only thing that I want to trap right now is something that I can put on my plate to eat!!!!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Sure but thats how it starts, first crayfish then muskrats then beaver then canines!

Just doing some recruiting for the trapping forums... Hehe

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

DIYsportsman said:


> Sure but thats how it starts, first crayfish then muskrats then beaver then canines!
> 
> Just doing some recruiting for the trapping forums... Hehe
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Muskrats not intrested in.. Beaver I can get anytime I want  ... Canines I shoot anytime they get within range during hunting season..
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

Diy.........thats funny you say that because I want to learn trapping and asked some basic questions that fell on deaf ears with no response. I just figured trapping was a tight knit fraternity that didnt want more competition in the streams or woods. These guys with the crawfish have been pretty helpful......Thanks for the info guys

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bignoccursg (Dec 31, 2002)

I caught enough for a good meal lifting big flat rocks on big bay denoc once. I would like to try trapping them. I would not have thought to set in 20 fow. Is that the norm?

Oger, it surprises me that you didn't get advice from the trapping forum. I wanted to learn a few years ago and all of the guys in that forum were very helpful to me. Maybe those guys have slowed on following the site. I bet if you use the search engine you could find most answers to your questions. Trapperman.com was helpful too.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

bignoccursg said:


> I caught enough for a good meal lifting big flat rocks on big bay denoc once. I would like to try trapping them. I would not have thought to set in 20 fow. Is that the norm
> 
> For the area I trap 15 to 20fow is the norm... but that's also in a pit... people who trap in rivers is of course a lot less..
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

I cought a crawfish once in january in a #110 conibear set in a muskrat run, i was shocked to see that checking the trap
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

I have some new craw traps i am working on now and will be posting instructions with pics on how to make em, soon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

I just set my traps in a new location... looks very promising... there's signs of mudbugs... seen some molts and some smaller ones by shore.. let's hope it produces, we'll know in the morning..

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Well out of 3 traps I could only get 5 all together.. I think it had to do with to many weed.... ill have to go back to my main spot...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jim_MI (Jul 9, 2012)

Oger said:


> Ok question is there a way to keep these guys alive until I have enough for a boil or do you have to pretty much boil them as you get them. I have been on the net searching recipes and just about all them say dont cook ones that are dead. I was going to plan to have people over and as a backup plan in case my traps were unsuccessful I was going to buy them from a fish market. But everyone says their crawfish are dead and it even sounds like they are already cooked. Has anyone tried to do this with dead ones from a market with success?


I trapped 5 days straight around Charlevoix last week, using 5 separate traps. My usual go-to spot on Lk MI was barren, again - none caught there last season either. I found a pond with some crays, averaging about 20 per night, but the mortality rate was high! I kept them in a 5 gal plastic bucket with cool running well-water as I accumulated more each night. But they were dying almost as fast as I was catching them. After 5 nights I ended up with only 55 live ones. 
In view of the low numbers caught, I need to find a way to keep them alive for a week while I accumulate enough for a boil. Suggestions???


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

I've always wondered about crayfish trapping in Michigan. This thread is full of good info....might see a new hobby on the way!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Naden fourteen (Jan 26, 2009)

I keep my fish catches alive in a goat watering trough on saw horses in a shady spot, with a 50-gallon aquarium aerator. Ought to work for crawdads, if I can catch any...


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Best way to keep them alive is to only put enough water in the container to get them wet - like 1/4" or so, if they can submerge their gills in O2 free water they'll suffocate, if they can get their gills wet - they can get O2 from the air and not dry out. They can stay out of water a long time!
I have not tried the salt water purge on any yet, I usually just pull the "mud vein" when I shuck a tail (and try to hold them for a few hours or a day), if you pull it to the side it will zip out at the "seam" between the main meat and the top tissue that covers the intestine.
You will have to change that little bit of water regularly, since it gets dirty with waste. Keep them cool/cold and in the shade and they will stay alive quite a while. Craws go thru O2 faster than fish do FWIW.

I haven't tried lake trapping, since flowing waters carry scent so much better - and they will walk a long ways to climb in a trap. The last time I dropped 6 traps I got 106 _and _quite a few I could have tossed back, but those tails eat too.
:lol:
I had 6 traps to set and we had gotten recent rain so the river was blown out & 1.5-2' high (for a small river) so I decided to put three in a more slack water location, and while I was tossing & tying one off a 'bug crawled up on one of the traps sitting half in half out of about 4" of water and was giving that wire hell with the claws trying to get that meat.

I grabbed him & tossed him in the next trap to go out, and I think that dupa was there the next morning...LOL!
If you don't have success holding them in a barely wet shallow water cooler/tote, then I would suggest you boil up what you get - snap off tails & claws - ziplock & freeze 'em with some water or crab boil juice while you get more.
Hope to go!nk another 100 or so before the month's end.
Mud Buggin' is K00L.
Crayfish Trapper IS THE MAN.
:fish2:


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

sfw1960 said:


>


holy **** i got to get trapping.....


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

That was part of a haul between Rich (Crayfish Trapper) & Myself. He had 3 times as many traps as I did and showed me how it's DONE.

I have since built a few more and will have 7 or 8 once I get finished with what I started downstairs...Otis Motivatus...Otis Motivatus...Otis Motivatus...
:lol:
He shared graciously and I think we got around 200 that day. Setup at dark and pull'M in the early morn'... all of them taste like chicken, cuz that's what we fed'M! I did put fish oil capsules in my bait boxes FWIW - but they _want _FRESH MEAT!
:fish2:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

yum yum - gimme some!











:lol:


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's about 80-90 more from the haul that Robert (sfw1960) and I got.

If you like lobster or crab and don't like the cost at the supermarket, crayfish are easy to trap, there's no limit in Michigan, and no concern about overharvesting. 

There are some crayfish trapping pictures, pictures of traps, and pictures of different species on my profile album.


----------



## fishmagnetmike (Dec 10, 2010)

can someone show me a pic of your traps i want to make some and give it a try looks fun and they r real good eatin thanks


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I used these videos and winged it!
Menard's has the cheapest hardware cloth I have found and I used "S" hooks & rubber bands to hold the doors shut....and plumber's strap on the ends for strength.
I'll post YouTube links...

*USE camo or brown rope*, if Rich hadn't told me to - I wouldn't still have all of them!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Enjoy!


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

any size limit to the traps? like that for minnows??


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

swaprat said:


> any size limit to the traps? like that for minnows??


No.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

If you're building your own, 24" hdwe. cloth is far and away cheaper than 36 or 48" and the 1/2" mesh is a lot less than 1/4" mesh.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

If you don't want to make a trap the Frabill black coated minnow traps works quite well. Just open the hole a little more so a cray can walk in. They are about 7 bucks a piece at Gander or Walmart.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

mfs686 said:


> If you don't want to make a trap the Frabill black coated minnow traps works quite well. Just open the hole a little more so a cray can walk in. They are about 7 bucks a piece at Gander or Walmart.


I'd be willing to bet you that my home brew traps will out produce those Frabills by at least 40% *side by side*... if you read online searches you will see (and WHY I don't know) the black coated traps just don't work as well, I dunno if it spooks them or what.
I built the first 3 for less than $20, and after I shopped around the next 4 ran about $20 - plus I think I might have enough left-overs for an 8th trap. I did donate a little blood here & there though. :lol:
I took the advice of Crayfish Trapper B/C he told me the same exact thing in a nutshell. Most commercial made ones don't have big enough openings to get the Kings....
The openings on my traps are about 2-1/4" to 2-3/4" and I have gotten some King Klaws in them. Rich's traps are designed such that a 3" bug can walk right thru the mesh, so he doesn't need to do much, if any sorting. I'm planning another drop come the weekend, so we'll see how it goes - hopefully Rich can tag along & we'll whack'M.
:SHOCKED:


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

http://www.trapperarne.com/

Interesting site if you want to buy your supplies. Personally, I'm too cheap.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Justin said:


> http://www.trapperarne.com/
> 
> Interesting site if you want to buy your supplies. Personally, I'm too cheap.


One of the VERY BEST traps out there, just ask Rich....LOL
I think we're going to drop a few tomorrow.
Some just like that.......










I watched Rich pull 35 out of ONE trap the last time we went 'buggin' together - they work great! Metal ballast bar and all, chicken leg NOT included ......
:lol:


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice looking trap!! To fancy for me!!! Gonna set my traps this weekend.. last time there I pulled 115 in 3 traps.. this pits been good to me!!!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Commercial made or store bought, I figure 30¢ or less for a chicken leg and like your last haul being damn good - price even shrimp, let alone snow crab or lobster tails.... a few good pulls and they're paid for.
Rich has had his traps _I think_ he said 4 years and he paid a few bucks less than they are now...
He "paid off" his traps at least 3 years ago!
:lol:
Mine were paid for by the second use....I got 6 chicken legs in the fridge thawing right now...heheheheheheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.......

:evilsmile


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Yea mine are home made.. got the hardware wire for free from an old orchard my buddy owns.. the only thing I bought were the zip straps.... bait I just go out and catch.. fresh gills.. out of the 9 traps I have I would figure a total of about $5 spent.. they also have paid for themselfs already...


----------

